# WMA Audio Book files?



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

I can download digital media from my library, but so far I think only in WMA format, not MP3. Does anyone know of a way the Kindle can read these files? I am not having much luck.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

You have to convert them from Windows Media Audio to MP3. There are hundreds of conversion tools available on the web.


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Jeff. I just downloaded a free software to convert them and I still can't as it says the File is protected by DRM. Guess that's because it's from library. Crap! I thought there would be a way to get these on my Kindle.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Brenda M. said:


> Thanks Jeff. I just downloaded a free software to convert them and I still can't as it says the File is protected by DRM. Guess that's because it's from library. Crap! I thought there would be a way to get these on my Kindle.


Sorry, I didn't think of that.


----------



## AcBush (Jan 4, 2009)

Unfortunately if they are DRM protected, you're pretty much out of luck. The Kindle (like others have stated) is by no means an iPod, Zune, or any mp3 player for that matter. There is no equalizer, there is no playlist, tracklist, etc. All you have is basically play/pause and next track, as mentioned here as well. I don't know where you got those songs, the DRM protected ones but here is an idea if you want unprotected DRM free mp3's -

Purchase them from Amazon.com MP3 Downloads

http://www.amazon.com/MP3-Music-Download/b/ref=sa_menu_dmusic2?ie=UTF8&node=163856011&pf_rd_p=328655101&pf_rd_s=left-nav-1&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=507846&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1CN8RZVCYKGMFYC424FH&tag=kbpst-20

Enjoy!


----------

